# UDS - Ugly Drum Smoker



## BamsBBQ

if you dont know what this is, you gotta look into it... it is basically a 55 gallon drum made into a efficient way to bbq food.

some pics















How to build a UDS by the pickled pig


and almost 200 pages of builders and building questions BBQ Brethren forums.


----------



## thcri RIP

That looks interesting.  Would not be too bad to make either.


----------



## BamsBBQ

thcri said:


> That looks interesting. Would not be too bad to make either.


 
you can make it pretty cheap as well. some basic tools or maybe some bartering with someone who has tools and you can make this in an afternoon


----------



## urednecku

Nice! And it would be fun to make. 



(BTW, my wife said not to try the plastic drums,they put an awful flavor in your food.)


----------



## benspawpaw

just a note

if you do try to make one try and get a barrel that had a liner inside. if not it takes longer to burn out the chemical or what ever was inside. the best is a food grade barrel with a liner. one good fire and she is ready to bbq.


----------



## BamsBBQ

and burn baby burn....lol




finding any weber replacement grills are impossible here without spending $40 so i built them..not totally round








coat of primer(most dont prime it but i had it down to bare metal..it needed it) plus intakes installed




charcoal basket all done ready to go..




all the hardware in place (the stuff on the inside of the drum is cooking spray not paint.lol)




picked up one of these today for $14.99




final paint...its a green pearl color..cant remember exactly..got it at the pawn shop for $3 a can..lol


----------



## BamsBBQ

i  put around 6 lbs of unlit in charcoal basket around an old coffee can and lit 14 brickettes




opened up 3 intake valves...quickly closed one... down to one intake fully open....holding perfect bbq temps, will check shortly and adjust accordingly
















4 hours later


----------



## ncroamer65

What time is the BBQ


----------



## BamsBBQ

ncroamer65 said:


> What time is the BBQ


 
anytime you are in the neighborhood.....lol


----------



## pirate_girl

I see a fatty and some ABT's up thar.
Good pics Jeff!


----------



## Alonzo Tubbs

Bam, didn't you have a thread about Brinkman Smokers?  The look like a smaller version of the same thing, just a little more practical for s small family.  I wonder how the smaller version compares to the industrial size?


----------



## BamsBBQ

Alonzo Tubbs said:


> Bam, didn't you have a thread about Brinkman Smokers? The look like a smaller version of the same thing, just a little more practical for s small family. I wonder how the smaller version compares to the industrial size?


 
yup i did... i have since sold that smoker... to build this one..

this smoker is good for a smaller family, is more of a set it and forget it kind of smoker.

it is very effecient, very easy to maintain,very easy to build.

the brinkman while a good smoker in its own right will use twice as much charcoal as this one, it is a little harder to control and holds about the same amount of food as the UDS

on the UDS i can get burn time of about 12-14 hours on about 10lbs of charcoal, it will maintain a temp of at least 225* for that period of time. most butts and briskets will not take that long because the UDS has a convection oven effect..things seem to stay moister and cooker quicker...

if you have any questions about other smokers or this when, please dont hesitate to ask...


----------



## norscaner

Bams. 
I just wanted to thank you for saving me $400 on a new smoker. I was looking at one of those fancy dual chamber units and you talked me into a UDS. I followed a link from the one you showed me and came up with this. It was a weekend project and a total cost of appx $8.50. I ran a couple fires through it just to clear the old files I have already redesigned the firepit.


----------



## BamsBBQ

couple of suggestions.. you might want to drill some hole in the bottom drawer to give you some more air flow and put it up on some bricks to further help the air flow..... put some temp guages on the sides right below your cooking grates(i used turkey deepfryer themometers)

and i am not sure what you have for exhaust.

yours looks great btw... you are now hooked...lol


----------



## BamsBBQ

heres what i used











almost complete build

http://s624.photobucket.com/albums/tt328/bamsbbq/filing cabinet smoker/


----------



## BamsBBQ

made a couple of changes today

added a handle and a side wire basket from an old gas grill


----------

